# Orientation camp.



## DanS. (10 Jul 2009)

Hello,

Could someone explain to me what orientation camp is please?

Thank you.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2009)

There is no such thing that i know of.


----------



## DanS. (10 Jul 2009)

Righto thank you.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jul 2009)

There is a type of "orientation camp" for ROTP for those at RMC but I think its officially named IAP


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> There is a type of "orientation camp" for ROTP for those at RMC but I think its officially named IAP



IAP is for all officers ( not just the RMC types) and is hardly an "orientation camp".


----------



## Yrys (10 Jul 2009)

DanS. said:
			
		

> Could someone explain to me what orientation camp is please?



Where did you read/hear that ?


----------



## DanS. (10 Jul 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Where did you read/hear that ?



Hello,

I am doing my BMQ this July and I recieved an email today saying that I would be going to an orientation camp. Crossed wires somewhere I think.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> IAP is for all officers ( not just the RMC types) and is hardly an "orientation camp".



Oh yah, whoops, I was thinking about the first month at RMC for those attending it but for got the name wrong,


----------



## Lil_T (10 Jul 2009)

Indoctrination period perhaps?  Which course are you going on? (I mean what date)


----------



## Yrys (10 Jul 2009)

Probably


			
				DanS. said:
			
		

> BMQ


----------



## MJP (10 Jul 2009)

DanS. said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Could someone explain to me what orientation camp is please?
> 
> Thank you.



There is an ROTP civilian university orientation camp running in the St Jean Campus this August, roughly 9-25 Aug.  More info here http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/irc-jic-eng.asp


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Jul 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> There is an ROTP civilian university orientation camp running in the St Jean Campus this August, roughly 9-25 Aug.  More info here http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/irc-jic-eng.asp



My forms say RMC Kingston for civi U students  ???


----------



## derael (11 Jul 2009)

Bonfires, marshmallows and campfire songs.  iper:

Seriously though from what I've heard from the recruiting center it's just enough time to show you how to wear the uniform, do some admin work, some PT, some classes on how things work in the CF, drill, etc.

It's hard to say. It's two weeks. 



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> There is a type of "orientation camp" for ROTP for those at RMC but I think its officially named IAP



No, IAP is/was the first 9 weeks of officer basic. I'm not even sure "IAP" still exists anymore.


----------



## DanS. (11 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the replies all! I guess I wont know until I am there.


----------



## MJP (12 Jul 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> My forms say RMC Kingston for civi U students  ???



There may very well be run in more than one place, I don't know.  I will be at the St. Jean one as staff/support, so I know it is being run there for sure


----------



## navygravy (30 Jul 2009)

I have no idea if anyone is going to pay attention to this post, but here it goes anyway.

I was wondering if there were any staff of the 10-22 Aug 09 course for civi U on here, or just people who actually know what they're talking about. 

For whatever reason, as my first year in ROTP, I have been told I have to go to this "intro to the military" course, even though I just recently completed my naval reserve BMOQ course earlier this month, which has been deemed equivalent...so my course is transferring and I will not have to do basic again, however they have found it necessary for me to attend a "intro" course lol...

that was just me ranting because I wish I didn't have to waste my time learning the stuff I just learned a month ago again...on to my question. I cannot find anyone who actually knows this, but I have family in the area, and I'm wondering if this was going to be a strict course, or will I be able to get leave and go into the city on the weekends? The outline of the course only lists timings for Monday - Friday, so I'm hoping that I can get off on the weekends. If anyone knows, please let me know

THANKS


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

On most courses, you are able to go on leave on the weekends.


----------



## navygravy (30 Jul 2009)

i know that, i'm just worried because this is supposed to be a sort of "pre basic/military life" course...so I'm wondering if they will come down hard like in real basic about that stuff


----------



## MJP (30 Jul 2009)

I can tell you right now that the schedule is tight and there is no time off on the weekend.  If you have done BOMQ already when you do your stuff at your ASU this upcoming week make sure you tell your ULO.  There is scope for you to not have to take this course as it really is just a brief intro to the military.

Which one are you attending?  The RMC St Jean or Kingston one?


----------



## navygravy (30 Jul 2009)

I actually did contact my ULO already, and wrote a memo requesting it off, and Borden replied that even though I have completed BMOQ, this mini camp could still be beneficial to my training...so it sounds like I just ran into some bad luck


----------



## MJP (30 Jul 2009)

Ya I would say so....at least it is only 12 days and you can get a shiny gold star for being able to help your slower course mates?


----------



## navygravy (30 Jul 2009)

o, and I'm going to be at RMC St. Jean....

so no time off on the weekends eh? that sucks...o well, I guess I will have to be that guy that knows the stuff....ugh, I hated some of those people on my course (mind you they were course failures from years prior, so it is kinda different)...cant wait to get on that parade square and hear "squad 1, 2....3.....1" ahahah


----------



## benny88 (15 Jun 2010)

Hi there, I've been tasked to "provide support" to the Orientation Camp this summer and was wondering if anyone had experience being staff there. I'm not too concerned about anything, it's a short tasking, just curious. I know the recruits don't get weekends off, will the staff take turns or will everyone stick around every weekend? Also, I notice I get there 25 July and the recruits don't get there until 8 August, what will those 2 weeks consist of, and what sort of duties will I have once the recruits arrive?


----------



## MJP (16 Jun 2010)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Hi there, I've been tasked to "provide support" to the Orientation Camp this summer and was wondering if anyone had experience being staff there. I'm not too concerned about anything, it's a short tasking, just curious. I know the recruits don't get weekends off, will the staff take turns or will everyone stick around every weekend? Also, I notice I get there 25 July and the recruits don't get there until 8 August, what will those 2 weeks consist of, and what sort of duties will I have once the recruits arrive?



Being staff on the orientation camp is no different than any other course you will be the marching `nco/officer` or back up once or twice in the two week period.  If your not teaching on a specific day, the day is pretty much yours to prepare or do with what you will (minus daily Ogrp).  The weekend still has classes scheduled in it with a bit of forced fun for the troops so don`t expect the whole weekend off but a day/night is usually in the books

The augmentee staff for the civvy U guys showed up on the 25th as we piggyback on the instructor standardization of the 3 week staff at CMR which starts earlier.  Then we carry on prepping for the arrival of the troops.

The staff and the support at CMR is top notch, I had a great time there last year.


----------



## benny88 (24 Jun 2010)

Hey MJP thanks for the info. Looking forward to it.


----------



## armychick2009 (1 Jul 2010)

Is this part of the Black Bear/Raven reserves training for aboriginal youth?

I do believe there is some orientation the first week including some cultural training. I participated in a similar but not exact program. From the descriptions of what people are saying, this is what it sounds like a bit....


----------



## MJP (1 Jul 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Is this part of the Black Bear/Raven reserves training for aboriginal youth?
> 
> I do believe there is some orientation the first week including some cultural training. I participated in a similar but not exact program. From the descriptions of what people are saying, this is what it sounds like a bit....



Nope just an intro to the military (ie: the first two weeks of BMOQ) for civvy U ROTP types.  Very much like the 3 week FYOP that RMC and CMR first year students do.


----------

